# Madonion.com



## Weihnachst Sam (28 November 2002)

HI

habe mal wieder ein anliegen!
Kennt ihr die 3DMark serie?
 wisst ihr ob es bald ein 3DMark2002 geben wird?

ich würde das doch zu gern wissen!

(Danke im Voraus)


----------



## technofreak (28 November 2002)

@Sam

das einzige, was auf dieser URL zu sehen ist , daß es einen Patch
http://gamershq.madonion.com/
"2001SE new Patch" gibt:
http://gamershq.madonion.com/download/?3dmark2001.shtml

Ansonsten würde ich die Hersteller mal fragen 
Gruß
tf


----------

